# How to remove the vinyl seal on aluminum threshold?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's not even the right seal.
That's for the bottom of a door not a threshold.
The one you need is rounded and smooth.
It just pulls straight up, may be easier to remove by cutting it in half.
Royal pain to install. I gently use a rubber mallet to tap it in place once I get it started by hand.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> That's not even the right seal.
> That's for the bottom of a door not a threshold.
> The one you need is rounded and smooth.
> It just pulls straight up, may be easier to remove by cutting it in half.
> Royal pain to install. I gently use a rubber mallet to tap it in place once I get it started by hand.


Thanks! I pulled it right out.


----------

